# Ride of a C50 vs. a Parlee



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Just curious as to anyone who has ridden both. I own a 2006 C50 (LX24) which I love, but I was just wondering if the hype of a Parlee is believeable (costom or stock) . Now that they are producing the Z4 which seems like nothing more than a stock $3500 made in Taiwan name reputaion ride.....

Maybe I'm just partial to Italians playing with carbon.


I believe nothing from the Payola Rag Bicycling Magazine. I need to hear what someone who has ridden both and not gotten paid has to say.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

go to http://www.fairwheelbikes.com, and ask in their forum. Madcow, who also posts here, I believe, will definitely be able to give you a good comparison, as FWB sells both Parlee and Colnago. I think he may have even written a lengthy review on their forum of the Z4.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Where is terry b when you need him?

charliekeri,

If you are still interested in this info, post this thread in the "Bikes Frames and Forks" forum. I'm sure that terry b will see it there; he has both bikes and will give you a candid review.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------

